# Any opinions about Marc Thomas?



## Larry6417 (Jul 4, 2009)

I ask for opinions about Marc Thomas because my experience with him has ranged from surreal/annoying to disturbing. I contacted him initially because he was advertising a 1BR Dikhololo (in the TUG Marketplace) floating weeks 50-1. I was very excited because I thought that there would be a guarantee of weeks 50, 51, 52, or 1. Marc emailed me back and told me the ad was a misprint; it floated weeks 1-50, not 50-1 (the ad still hasn't been corrected though). I lost interest because the TS couldn't access the "reddest" of red weeks and was higher-priced than 2BR Dikhololo units also advertised in TUG marketplace.

However, Marc kept sending me unsolicited emails asking if I had any questions about Dikhololo and inviting me to peruse his web site. That was merely annoying. I did look at his web site and found the prices were higher than I wanted to pay. After Marc continued to email me I responded. I told him that I was interested in a 1BR floating red, 1-52 Dikhololo unit (for trading) and possibly a 3BR or 4BR floating red Dikhololo (to use as points for deposit). I did press him on price. Given that there were lower-priced units on the TUG marketplace, that the TS on his site had been advertised for a while, and the dire circumstances of TS resales, I wanted an excellent price, especially if I were to buy 2 TS. 

Marc's return emails to me were racist (he mocked my Chinese ethnicity), vulgar (he dropped the "f" bomb, among other curses), and threatening (he made bizarre threats to contact my neighbors so they would "ring my doorbell all night long"). That was surreal and disturbing. 

I wonder whether this is an isolated incident. Even if it is a one-time-only outburst, it is still unacceptable. If he didn't want to lower his prices further he could have said so in a professional manner, and we would have parted ways cordially. Instead he sent a couple of ridiculous email rants that make me question his integrity and sobriety. 

I'd like to hear your opinions of Marc, good or bad. Thank you.


----------



## deejay (Jul 5, 2009)

All I can tell you is that I have had very positive experiences with Marc. Transaction was flawless, price was very fair, and our entire business dealing was handled very professionally and expediently. He also gave me a ton of very valuable advice. I would do business with him again without any reservations. Sorry to hear of your experiences. Frankly, I'm stunned by your report.


----------



## Larry6417 (Jul 5, 2009)

*update*

I received another email - an apology - from Marc. He claims that another "Larry," also Asian, has been harassing him and that he emailed me by mistake. I'm not sure whether this is true. The whole episode has left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Mimi39 (Jul 12, 2009)

Marc sold my Mount Amanzi week.  I got less than I hoped for but in this economy I was glad it sold at all.  The deal closed on June 4 and ownership transferred to the buyers.  Now five weks later I have not received payment from Marc!!!!!!!!!! I e-mailed him a over week ago and he said that his account had been "hacked" and was waiting to get his new checks, well..........


----------



## MandA (Oct 28, 2009)

*Unethical Is My Opinion*

We bought what we thought was a red week at Dikhololo in May of 2009.  We wired him the money just as he had requested and that was the end of our discussions.  He did contact us approx. 4 months after the fact and said that the delay was in South Africa.  It's now been 6 months and no news.  I have left countless messages on his phone as well as email, but no call back.  I know some of you have had good experiences, including my neighbor who gave me his contact info after having had a good experience herself.
The fact is I'm out some money and am not very happy with this guy.  
He's left a terrible taste in my mouth and as a result will probably never consider time share again.  THANKS FOR THE VALUABLE LESSON MARC!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 28, 2009)

*Here We Go Again.*

Click here for an earlier TUG-BBS go-round on this topic. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Larry6417 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Condolences*

My condolences for your bad experience, MandA. The TS industry is filled with unscrupulous people. The opinions on Marc are definitely mixed; some are great while others are awful. TS can be very worthwhile. Please don't let one bad experience sour you on what can be great fun.


----------



## am1 (May 13, 2010)

Can anyone give me contact info for Mark as I am interested in buying a 3 bedroom south africa week.


----------



## Laurie (May 14, 2010)

am1, 

Here's a 3-BR SA week for sale on the TUG marketplace for a pretty good price, why not start there? 

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=9424e2d1-f04c-4d55-8525-687a28f2b44f


----------



## am1 (May 15, 2010)

I am interested in that one but would also like Marc's contact info if anyone has it.

Adam


----------



## Larry6417 (May 16, 2010)

Adam, Marc's email is Marc@consolidated.net (phone: 1-800-704-1455). I would advise that you think twice about doing business with Marc though. Prior experiences with him have been quite positive, but more recent experiences, including mine, have been mixed. There has been a suggestion - I don't know whether it's true - that a drinking problem may be involved. Also, the prices Marc quoted me are quite high: 1BR $1100 + $395 closing costs, 4BR $1700 (both at Dikhololo).


----------



## Laurie (May 16, 2010)

Adam, many American and Canadian citizens may be looking to sell their SA timeshares right now, and can often do that at a better price + lower closing costs than a broker will give you.  If you give more info about what you're looking for in a 3-BR SA unit, we might have more ideas for you (points for deposit? use for yourself? trading?). 

TUG's marketplace is worth checking often, including the Bargain Basement section, and TUG also has a wish list in the classifieds where you can place an ad, and there's another useful consumer bbs at www.timeshareforums.com where you could inquire whether someone might have a 3-BR SA unit for sale.


----------



## am1 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for everyones help.  I am looking for a few 3 bedroom RCI red weeks in South Africa.  Need them to PIC with Wyndham.  I already have 2 Dikiloho weeks so it may be easist just to get some more although I am open to diversifying.  

I purchased the previous weeks from Marc a few years ago and everything went well.  

I will look into the link provided and in TUG Marketplace but if anyone else knows where or who has some listed that would be appreciated.

adam


----------



## Larry6417 (May 23, 2010)

Adam, I bought from a TS resale company in South Africa without problem. Here's the website www.capeescape.co.za/timeshare-inventory.htm

When I looked for my Dikhololo units, I found that TS resale companies within South Africa had the best prices. You may also want to check out eBay UK (some Britons vacation in SA).


----------



## pagosajim (May 24, 2010)

am1 said:


> Need them to PIC with Wyndham.  I already have 2 Dikiloho weeks so it may be easist just to get some more although I am open to diversifying.



FYI:
Wyndham only allows 2 PIC weeks per account.  Implied in your response is that you have already met that quota.

As you probably know, a retail purchase is required to add to the PIC program...


----------



## Patri (Jul 26, 2010)

People need to be careful about making slanderous statements about others without proof. Even then, it might be better to stay quiet. This is a public forum, and once words are out, they can't be retrieved.


----------



## MarcT (Aug 15, 2010)

*Lets get a few things straight! From Marc Thomas*



Larry6417 said:


> I ask for opinions about Marc Thomas because my experience with him has ranged from surreal/annoying to disturbing. I contacted him initially because he was advertising a 1BR Dikhololo (in the TUG Marketplace) floating weeks 50-1. I was very excited because I thought that there would be a guarantee of weeks 50, 51, 52, or 1. Marc emailed me back and told me the ad was a misprint; it floated weeks 1-50, not 50-1 (the ad still hasn't been corrected though). I lost interest because the TS couldn't access the "reddest" of red weeks and was higher-priced than 2BR Dikhololo units also advertised in TUG marketplace.
> 
> However, Marc kept sending me unsolicited emails asking if I had any questions about Dikhololo and inviting me to peruse his web site. That was merely annoying. I did look at his web site and found the prices were higher than I wanted to pay. After Marc continued to email me I responded. I told him that I was interested in a 1BR floating red, 1-52 Dikhololo unit (for trading) and possibly a 3BR or 4BR floating red Dikhololo (to use as points for deposit). I did press him on price. Given that there were lower-priced units on the TUG marketplace, that the TS on his site had been advertised for a while, and the dire circumstances of TS resales, I wanted an excellent price, especially if I were to buy 2 TS.
> 
> ...



You by far were the biggest jerk, I ever dealt with and when I explained to you there was no availabilty in your 500-1000 dollar price range for those prime weeks, you got sideways with me and called me a lier and every name in the book, I told you to move on if you thouhht you could do better but you knew I was correct but you did not or could not pay fair market price, I only clear $250 - $500 a sale but was willing to give the timeshare to you for cost, but your cheap direspectful attitude to me finally made me give up on you wasting my time, nothing would have made you happy and you have nothing better to do then whine!  you do not deserve the pleasure of a timeshare, you are a missearable excuse for a human being and if i did caurse you out, witch i did not, you sure did deserve it, karma is hell and you will get your day!


----------



## MarcT (Aug 15, 2010)

*Thank you*



deejay said:


> All I can tell you is that I have had very positive experiences with Marc. Transaction was flawless, price was very fair, and our entire business dealing was handled very professionally and expediently. He also gave me a ton of very valuable advice. I would do business with him again without any reservations. Sorry to hear of your experiences. Frankly, I'm stunned by your report.



It was a pleaure working with you also, I am here for you 2/47

please not my new contact details

_personal contact info deleted per no advertising rule_


----------



## MarcT (Aug 15, 2010)

*Dear Adam*

:whoopie: 





am1 said:


> Thanks for everyones help.  I am looking for a few 3 bedroom RCI red weeks in South Africa.  Need them to PIC with Wyndham.  I already have 2 Dikiloho weeks so it may be easist just to get some more although I am open to diversifying.
> 
> I purchased the previous weeks from Marc a few years ago and everything went well.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your stellar report, I am still hee to help, and i am sobber these days, I am a binge drinker and sometimes I drank for the wron reasons, you can count on me to find what you want and the best prices!

please note my new contact details

[Deleted - Posting commercial contact info. in the forums is a violation of our no-advertising rule.]


----------



## MarcT (Aug 15, 2010)

*So True*



Patri said:


> People need to be careful about making slanderous statements about others without proof. Even then, it might be better to stay quiet. This is a public forum, and once words are out, they can't be retrieved.



Slander is horribe, especially when I have 4500 buyers, who love and respect me, they would rip you a new one if they read your BS....   geezzz  some people just love to whine because they have a misserable life, I guess we all know how yours must be!

Sincerely,
Marc Thomas


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 15, 2010)

Closed pending administrative review.


----------

